# Nikon D7200 and Lightroom 6 vs. Lightroom 5



## Johnmac78 (Apr 27, 2015)

I am totally confused about Lightroom 6 and the ability to read Nikon D7200 files vs, Lightroom 5. I am able to import the D7200 file to lightroom 6 and if so, why is there not an update for lightroom 5 to do the same. I thought it was Camera Raw that reads the files and if so, if you can read them in Lightroom 6, why wouldn't there be an update for Lightroom 5? Seems like a ploy to get you to update to Lightroom 6. The reason for asking, is I have been unable to get Lightroom 6 to work on one of my computers.

Thanks,

John


----------



## clee01l (Apr 27, 2015)

When Adobe releases a new full version (like LR5.x replaced by LR6.x) development on the legacy version ceases and this includes Camera RAW updates.  In the LR app Camera RAW is integrated into the code and not a Plugin like it is for PSCC.  LR5.7.1 will be the last update for the 5 series.  

If you can give Us some details we will try to work out your LRCC/6 issues.


----------



## Johnmac78 (Apr 27, 2015)

Ok, Here is my situation. I was using the latest version of Lightroom 5 and need to use Lightroom 6 to access my Nikon D7200 files. I have Lightroom 6/cc working fine on another computer. Trying to install on Windows 7.

I downloaded Adobe creative Cloud on the second computer and then downloaded Lightroom cc via the Creative Cloud App. Started lightroom cc and it said it needed to upgrade the catalog, went through that process rather quickly. Start Lightroom cc and the splash screen starts, but an error message comes up saying the program needs to close.

What I have done so far - 

1. Rebooted
2. Deleted Lightroom cc
3. Reinstalled lightroom cc
4. signed out of Creative Cloud (Numerous times)
5. Attempted to un-install Creative Cloud, says I cannot, because I have active programs that require it.
6. Have tried this so many times, I am now up to catalog 12.

I did not have any problems setting up on first computer. And yes, I am signed out on the first computer, if that makes a difference.

Thanks for any suggestions.

John


----------

